# Sweeney bottling works



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 22, 2020)

Middletown N.Y. deep ribbed crowntop. Patented March 4th 1924. This bottle is 1948.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 6, 2020)

Cool shape!


----------

